# Grilled Tarragon Fish



## CookLikeJulia (Apr 26, 2010)

Tarragon is a very aromatic herb and is usually used in chicken, fish or egg dishes. It adds a wonderful flavor to cream sauces too.

Serves 2 Prep Time 6 minutes + 60 minutes marinating time Cooking Time 10 minutes

2 thick slices of fish (salmon, gindara, tuna, or tanigue)
1 teaspoon tarragon
1 teaspoon thyme
1 teaspoon paprika
salt and pepper
1 lemon, juiced
olive oil or butter

1 Marinate fish in thyme, lemon juice, tarragon, salt, pepper, and paprika for at least 60 minutes.
2 Place on a hot grill pan or nonstick pan brushed with olive oil or butter.
3 Cook for about 4 minutes then flip and cook the other side.
4 Serve with lemon wedges on the side.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm not sure how many people your recipe is intended to serve, because that is not mentioned in the recipe, but tarragon has a very potent flavor. Although it is one of my favorites, I would still recommend using a very light hand with it in all cases, so its flavor doesn't take over the dish at hand.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh sorry about that, it's just for 2 servings... =)


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 28, 2010)

The terms "gindara" which is cod, and "tanigue" -- King Mackerel are not generally used in US.  Do you often use the same preparation for a strong fish such as mackerel that you use for a gentler fish, like cod?


----------



## babetoo (May 1, 2010)

anything i have eaten with tarragon in it must have to much. makes me say i don't like. maybe too much was used. will try again.


----------



## ChefJune (May 4, 2010)

babetoo said:


> anything i have eaten with tarragon in it must have to much. makes me say i don't like. maybe too much was used. will try again.


 
I agree with you, Babe.  but when used sparingly, tarragon is really great with fish or chicken.  In fact, all herbs need to be used with a light hand.  Any and all can be overpowering (including garlic) when too much is added to a dish.


----------

